# Couple of Ruger Customs



## pacecars (Mar 12, 2016)

Here is a David Clements .50 caliber Ruger Old Army with a 6 1/2” octagon barrel and a Bobby Tyler Ruger .480 with 6 1/2” octagon barrel, case colored stainless frame and grip frame and Scott Kolar mammoth ivory grips


----------

